# Water Buffalo Pens



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Here are four of an eight Buffalo Horn Pen order. These are the new Art Deco Ballpoint pens from PSI. The Boxes are Rosewood that are also from PSI. These kits are very user friendly, easy to build and very solid.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks good...I did a couple a few year back for someone...the buffalo did cut very nice.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

1st class Pens Tails!! I really like the Water Buffalo Horn!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Those are sweet ! Not sure I have ever seen one before.
Does the horn come in a size sutable for a duck call ? 1.5 Dia.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> Those are sweet ! Not sure I have ever seen one before.
> Does the horn come in a size sutable for a duck call ? 1.5 Dia.


http://www.pennstateind.com/store/BHORN.html
got mine there...might call to see if they could do it


----------

